# Crypt ID please



## Zolek (Jan 9, 2010)

Inside the red circle, what crypt is this?


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Zolek, I don't have it submersed, but could be C. Usteriana?
Regards


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Looks like pontederiifolia grown under purple bulbs which tends to make them brownish and short.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Zolek,

I think rs79 is correct; C. pontederiifolia.


----------

